# Tdb Mise à jour et Mac OS 9.04



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2000)

J' ai un gros problème:
Le tableau de bords 'mise à jour de logiciels'(1.1) ne veut pas télécharger la mise vers Mac OS 9.0.4
Il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de mise à jour disponible.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider......................................


----------



## szamcha (6 Avril 2000)

C'est dispo à télécharger su le site d'apple. www.apple.com www.apple.fr  est peut-être en retard.

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## szamcha (6 Avril 2000)

C'est dispo à télécharger su le site d'apple. www.apple.com www.apple.fr  est peut-être en retard.

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

